
Show HN: Self-updating README with cat facts (using GitHub Actions) - hlhielkema
https://github.com/hlhielkema/cat_facts_readme
======
hlhielkema
I was inspired by Simon Willison’s blog post on building a self-updating
README. Article: [https://simonwillison.net/2020/Jul/10/self-updating-
profile-...](https://simonwillison.net/2020/Jul/10/self-updating-profile-
readme)

